# How to best execute Lip Sync Battle?



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm thinking you would have to have the songs picked out already, and I would use the computer. Most of the u tube videos have the lyrics on the screen. It will be time consuming but FUN!! 
find the chorus part and let them start from there. 

If you had a few props for them to use it would be helpful, like a cowboy hat, long hair, big Glasses (for Elvis) lol

That's all got.....


----------



## quoggzilla (Sep 28, 2012)

So we did this exact thing last year for our Halloween party. We have a huge party every year and it was by far our guests favorite party they have ever attended. What we did, we sent out invites early, explaining the rules, and letting our guests know they would need to come to the party dressed as the person/group they would be performing as, and to prepare at least 1-2 minutes of a song they would be performing. You could request their song a week of so before your party to compile a play list of just have them bring it on their phones and do plug and play. We had some awesome performances and everyone really got into it. I was the master of ceremony and kind of kept everything going and in order through the night. It takes a little planning but is definitely worth it. I could probably find an old invite and upload a copy to you so you could see what we did. If you have questions, please let me know, it's a ton of fun and it helps people with their costumes as well.

Just an FYI, send the invites early so people have time to pick a song, practice and memorize lyrics.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

quoggzilla said:


> So we did this exact thing last year for our Halloween party. We have a huge party every year and it was by far our guests favorite party they have ever attended. What we did, we sent out invites early, explaining the rules, and letting our guests know they would need to come to the party dressed as the person/group they would be performing as, and to prepare at least 1-2 minutes of a song they would be performing. You could request their song a week of so before your party to compile a play list of just have them bring it on their phones and do plug and play. We had some awesome performances and everyone really got into it. I was the master of ceremony and kind of kept everything going and in order through the night. It takes a little planning but is definitely worth it. I could probably find an old invite and upload a copy to you so you could see what we did. If you have questions, please let me know, it's a ton of fun and it helps people with their costumes as well.
> 
> Just an FYI, send the invites early so people have time to pick a song, practice and memorize lyrics.



Wow! This sounds amazing and like so much fun. I really like the idea of sending out the info on the contest early for those who want to participate. Would you want to share any photos? This sounds like a hoot! Thanks for passing your idea along. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

quoggzilla said:


> So we did this exact thing last year for our Halloween party. We have a huge party every year and it was by far our guests favorite party they have ever attended. What we did, we sent out invites early, explaining the rules, and letting our guests know they would need to come to the party dressed as the person/group they would be performing as, and to prepare at least 1-2 minutes of a song they would be performing. You could request their song a week of so before your party to compile a play list of just have them bring it on their phones and do plug and play. We had some awesome performances and everyone really got into it. I was the master of ceremony and kind of kept everything going and in order through the night. It takes a little planning but is definitely worth it. I could probably find an old invite and upload a copy to you so you could see what we did. If you have questions, please let me know, it's a ton of fun and it helps people with their costumes as well.
> 
> Just an FYI, send the invites early so people have time to pick a song, practice and memorize lyrics.


Outstanding!! This is pretty much right on what I'm conceptualizing! So if you do have a list of your rules, or whatever your verbiage was with your invite and so on, I'd be extremely grateful if you could share!

This is precisely what we want to do. And I too would be MC (although not as cool as LL Cool J, haha)... Our party is also a highlight of our partygoers' year and we have a (first-world) problem of having to keep resetting the bar each year. Plus, some of our previous games start to get a little stale. 

So this is fantastic news to hear...appreciate any help you can provide!


----------



## quoggzilla (Sep 28, 2012)

*Lipsync insert*

Here is our insert we used, along with our invite. We printed this off and put it in our invite. It's up to you how you want to run it, but I just called people up, no set order. You could try and get the songs prior but that's kind of tough. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Many thanks again! This is extremely helpful and I'm definitely going to borrow heavily from this! Appreciate it and this community that's always willing to assist fellow Halloween enthusiasts.


----------

